# Boarding in Massachusetts



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

LWL have you tried Twin Valley Farm? They are on Brookline St just past the pepperell circle heading to Hollis NH
Its been so long since I lived near Pepperell mass. You could also try Townsend Mass next town over There are alot of small barns in Townsend. There is a small stable on Maple St in pepperell across from Rock Maple Farm Actually stop in and talk to Denise at Rock Maple farm she leases stalls under name South Wind Stables. If I think of some more I will post back to you.

TRR


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Boom popped in my head try Rustic River Farm in Townsend mass rough board is 200 month full board is 350 I believe. heres their number

508 - 517 -3616 their web site is 
www.rusticriverfarm.com


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't live in that part of the state, but I wanted to chime in - everything in this state is really close! It basically takes 2.5 hours to drive across the state the long-way (more if you want to drive all the way up the cape, or take a boat to the islands), and about 45 minutes the short way. So even if you find a place in a town in the same area, it could be a pretty short drive. My horse technically lives 2 towns over from my house, but it only takes me 12 minutes...15 if I get stuck behind a school bus.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Try posting on Equinesite.com on the Massachusetts bulletin board. Lots of people know the smaller places that don't advertise. Lot's of pretty riding areas up there. Other than the cost, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Lwlkr34 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! That helps me out a lot


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't exclude New Hampshire from your search! You might be able to find a nice barn there that is less expensive. Massachusetts is lovely but unfortunately very costly, if you are coming out to Pepperell before your move you might want to try looking in local tack stores for advertisements, more less expensive barns seem to advertise there than the internet. Good luck!!


----------

